

1024 days on hacker news - maxklein
http://blog.cubeofm.com/1024-days-on-hacker-news

======
igorhvr
I don't know if that was the intention, but the picture with the mountain said
beautifully how it feels sometimes. So lonely... and yet there you are, you
guys, who I don't even know but give me strength.. I can't wait for the day I
will post a "review my startup" entry!

That was really nice, Max - Thank you.

~~~
jncraton
Here's the original context of that picture with the mountain:

<http://xkcd.com/77/>

------
tom_ilsinszki
Nice job, man. I discovered YC/HN a couple of weeks ago... Guess I have a lot
ahead of me :)

~~~
omarish
It's not as tough as we think it is. When I first found this place, I thought
that doing a startup would be near impossible. In actuality, given discipline,
I don't think it's too hard. Also, you have a unique path; everybody pursuing
their dreams has a different and unique path. I'm excited to see where you end
up - ping me if there's anything with which we can help.

~~~
tom_ilsinszki
Cool, I will...

------
Osmose
git push itrealgood

Great comic. I'm now suddenly interested in the possibilities of xkcd remix
comics.

~~~
samdk
There's a very long, very good thread on the xkcd forums full of them:
[http://forums.xkcd.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=22741](http://forums.xkcd.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=22741).

Some (maybe all or close to it, I haven't been paying attention) are also up
on <http://xkcdsw.com/>.

------
safij
Awesome portrayal, Max!! I also liked this xkcd comic very much -
<http://xkcd.com/137/>

------
neilk
We're almost the same HN age. My 1033 days on HN have seen a series of
interesting jobs, mixed with the occasional panic about my visa. But not
nearly as much entrepreneurial activity.

Best of luck to you.

------
pasbesoin
I don't have a start up (yet...), but my mother, who is in her late 60's, is
several years into a medical practices "start up" has really started to take
off. (While remaining intentionally vague, I'll add that, no, she's not a
doctor.) She and her partners have been taking on a lot of new (for them)
business practices and demands -- online presence, politics, real estate
purchase, etc. I've found her running problems and ideas by me, more and more.
It seems that all the time I've spent particularly here as well as some other
places on line -- and in the world of work outside of the medical field -- has
provided me some perspective and ideas that work well for her. She takes them
and considers them for herself, of course, but they give her options to
consider.

So, even if you aren't currently in a start up, this place may be having more
of an effect than you realize.

Thanks, HN! :-)

P.S. And you never know when that opportunity may arise.

Actually, one of her "regular job" environments was changing due to funding
and politics, and she was lamenting this and speculating about starting up a
private practice partnership in a year or two. I was the one who suggested,
strongly, "do it now", before the top notch people being affected found other
options and became too tied down consider her idea.

That same lunch, we walked by a medical practices building having sign
advertising space to let. Three months or so later, it was theirs.

~~~
IsaacL
A startup in her 60s? That is impressive. Best of luck to your mum!

------
jarsj
I could totally connect :-)

------
noelchurchill
I'm 1024 days today too!

------
zaph0d
Good work! Thumbs up.

